# Clomid Girls Part 49 ......



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

happy chatting


----------



## Arabella (Aug 9, 2004)

I must be sad old stick posting at 1.47am, but I can't sleep.  Maybe it's because I've just taken my 5th dose of clomid.  It's my 2nd month and I've really noticed the hormones!

I haven't really posted in the clomid girls thread before.  Hello to you all!


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Early morning arabella go to sleep !!!!!


Well I think its gonna be bfn for me this time,I am sure I have started getting af pains,please send any spare feiry dust my way,I dont think I can deal with a negative this month,its my dads suprise 65th tomorrow and I hope to god it doesnt come cos if anyone asks how I am I will lose the plot    

Kelly x


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

Hi Arabella - I seem to suffer from insomnia when I am taking clomid too!!  Hope you managed to get to sleep not to long after your post.

Kelly - Its not over until its over.  I can imagine how your feeling but try to stay positive you never know!  Sending you loads of  

My AF is due tomorrow, no pains yet but i dont think for one minute that I will have a BFP.  Testing on Tuesday 23rd.  

Joanne


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thanks Joanne,

Lots of         to you too!!!

Kelly x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Kelly & Joanne....sending you both loads of    

By the way, are we any nearer to an explaination of the bubbles that went to scabs that disappeared & are now bubbles again   

Take care sweetpeas 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Natasha im complete lost with regards to the bubbles  - have i missed something 

Joanne


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

If you have you are not the only one!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

If you look on left hand column of your post (where your picture is) you'll see "bubbles" & a number....I've got 2 bubbles, Joanne's got 0 bubbles & Debs you've got 3 bubbles !!  Joanne...you can have one of mine hun...blowing your way  along with lots of  coming all the way from London 
No one seems to have any idea what they are or how we seem to win and/or lose them (I was up to 3 then went to 1....  )....there's a thread on the technical forum...it's certainly doing my brain in trying to work out what they are  

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Ah Ha! You can click on blow or burst to give or take away from other peoples bubbles.
Still I haven't a clue what this means.....


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

but I've not got blow or burst  ....but got 4 bubbles


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ok...you have to click "blow or burst" on other peoples...   I've been spreading the bubble love this morning - hope I've not missed anyone out


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I just gave you one!!!!!   bubble that is!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi All,

All this bubble nonsense is making my head spin . I dont understand what we are supposed to do with them. Thanks to all of you who have sent me a bubble (even if I dont know what to do with it).

Had a nice day out, been to donington race track in Nottingham with DH and DS. Weather has been lovely.

Anyway I did what I said I wouldnt - AF is due today and I wasnt going to test until Tuesday as its hubby's birthday but I couldnt resist. There is a very faint line on my hpt, I dont think I am pregnant - it would be too good to be true, I have showed hubby and he thinks its a fault because the line is so faint so I am going to try again in the morning. Im going to try and not think about it now I dont want to get myself all worked up and its a BFN.

Im having a terrible time with my new job - l have only been there for 2 months and so many things have gone wrong - they are a new company so its really quiet at the moment, they leave me lists on my desk to do things like clean windows, clean toilets, hoover, mop floors etc. I worked 2 weeks full time (im normally part time 3 days per week) as a favour as the other girl was on hols which they still havent paid me for. My wages were supposed to get paid direct into my bank account on the 1st of every month, this month they didnt go in until the 3rd and the bank charged me £140 for bouncing 4 direct debits - arrgghhhh. And to top it all off they have decided that I cant work three set days they are going to tell me on a Sunday evening when they need me to work the following week which is really hard because I have to keep changing my childcare arrangements. I am going to ring an agency tomorrow and see if i can get a temp job until I find another part time job then i can tell the    where they can shove their job.

Thanks for the bubble Minxy - I will try and send you one back! Thanks for the  all the way from london - im sending you a big welshie one back 

Kelly - When are you due to test?    Lets hope this will be "our" month!

Hi to everyone I have missed.

Joanne


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

Wow Joanne, good luck with your test tomorrow! My fingers are crossed for you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Joanne
Just a quickie as I'm about to watch a film but had to reply to your post....have you signed a contract  If so & it states what date your wages should go in then I think your company should be responsible for any charges/interest you incurr cos of "bounced" DD's.  Also, I would seek professional advice eg Citizens Advice as its no excuse for them being a new company...basically they're using fact they're a "new company" to treat you like they are & they're not allowed to...don't let them get away with it otherwise they will continue to take the "p" !!...they have a responsibility to look after their employed staff regards work timetables/job description/wages etc etc...
You should never let an employer treat you like this....please please seek advice....

Anyway, good luck & keeping everything crossed for you that its a +ve HPT !

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh Joanne!  Sounds promising   

Sending you this as well - don't know if it does anything!!!    

Veronica


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Just noticed that I have 5 bubbles!   Haven't a clue how I got em, how I give em and what they mean?

Veronica


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Ok I get it now - 'blow' gives someone a new bubble, 'burst' does the obvious - but why would anyone want to burst another persons bubble - that ain't nice - doesn't make any sense at all  

V


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Hi Joanne,

Good luck with the hpt. Sounds more than a little promising  

Sorry to hear your work are being such [email protected]@rds. As someone else said you really should contact citizens advice bureau. Even if you are only on the 'basic contract' (i.e. have not signed a company employment contract) you still have rights. If they were late in paying you that is breach of contract and you should be able at a minimum to claim those costs back. I worked for an american start up that ran out of money so its worth setting this to right soon.

Good luck and let us know how you get on.

Debs


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for all your advice re my work problem.  I have been trying to get in touch with the local CAB but I can never get through it keeps ringing and ringing.  I have told my employers about the bank charges and they said "they will look into it".  I havent signed a contract but in the letter offering me my job it states my hours per week and that I would be paid on the last day of every month by transfer into my bank account.  I have come in this morning to another list of cleaning duties (im a secretary).  I am so angry, I do enough cleaning at home I dont want to come to work and clean too  .

Did another hpt this morning and there is still a very faint line.  I am going to get a proper test later and try that, anyone got any recommendations on which ones are the best.  I still think its going to be a bfp as I am having tummy cramps as if AF is due.  

Kelly how are you?  When are you due to test?

Joanne
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Joanne - good luck


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry girls   

AF turned up 2 days early-yesterday morning just before my dads party,I will pop back later


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Joanne

I hope that you don't mind a newbie joining in?

Fingers crossed that a faint line is a bfp for you.  I found that the Early Response ones are brilliant, the ones which you can use a couple of days before af is due.

EVERYTHING crossed for you!

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly - So sorry babe  . Hope your ok, wish I could be of more help.

Joanne - I would do what you said anyway a get on teh phone to an agency. They can't treat you like that. As far as teh money side goes, I've had the same problem a couple of times. I was charged £100 for going overdrawn and my emloyer said to my colleagues - not even to me - that I obviously live to close to the edge! I was fuming  ! Anyway, they should pay the charges as its their fault. Hope you manage to get sorted. I find that sneeze-coffee gets rid of some of the anger (remember sneeze-muffins from Friends??!!) Good luck with testing too,   for a   xx

Hope your all ok. CD22 for me, no signs of AF yet, still eary though. Praying for a   for us all!
xxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi all

AF just arrived so no BFP!!!

speak to you all soon whenI can stop  

jo
x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Joanne hun

I'm so so sorry to hear your news...our bodies are so cruel 
Sending you lots of  & 
I wish you all the luck & hope you get your BFP soon 
Please keep us updated on how it all goes for you...

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Joanne

So very sorry 

Big hugs to you

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls  

Jo - so sorry hun, it sounded so positive. its horrible whats happened to you and Sam with the false positives  

Kelly - more hugs for you cycle buddy  

Pootle - welcome to the clomid girls  

Kerry -   to us both mate

VB - know what you mean about bursting a bubble, why would you do that?!    I'm forever blowing bubbles, pretty bubbles in the air...  

Natasha - how are you?  thanks for finding out about the wheatbags for me hun  

Well girls, i'm into the 2nd part of the 2ww, due on Sunday.  Today is CD 27       xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just wanted to say hang in there to kerry + flowerpot


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thank you Kelly, your a star 

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks chick   xxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Oh Joanne  , I'm so sorry - what is going on?? It sounded like it was going to be good news.

Gutted for you  

Veronica


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

hi girls - have we heard anything from SusieB Hope she's ok?   

Veronica


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hi and good luck to everyone!!!!

Im a little stressed with computer probs at work right now n other things but muddling thru thanks kelly for your best wishes....

Ive lost 7lbs in the last few weeks as Im on a health kick , off the boose and lowered  carbs another 1 and a half stone to go ....doing gym 3 times a week , have a special plan 

Work is a right mare for us both right now  but were off for a week in the sun soon, cant wait really need this ...  

I hoep you dont mind me beeing here

Sorry im not updating you all but im ticking along for now, cant say too much else

Noodles , Mrs R, Kelly , Flowerpot , dre, how are you all

Erika, I love you to bits thanx for being a solid mate lately !!!! ur a star!!!!!!


Lots of love Ju x x x x x x x x 

         

 x x


----------



## ju (May 31, 2004)

Keep you chins up Girls  !!!! 

    

Love Ju x x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning ladies,
Heres an update on me,
Have ovulated this morning insread of tomorrow today is day 15.
I now really undersrand my body and thought some of my symtoms that i have charted in my diary might help someone out there.
Monday- really down and moody
Tuesday- sore hard bloated belly, really thick and loads of discharge, wind, Hot flushes and abdominal pains, Dark sore nipples, (last night, really painful cramping like AF coming to town.)
Today-woke feeling really sick and crampy- Got 2 pink lines on OPK!!!!

So here we go again, waiting for Dh to come back from a meeting and then we are back to Hospital for 2nd IUI.
DH is 
excited but not looking forward to little smelly room with booby mags again!!
Last time he did his stuff and thenn came back to waiting room and had a snooze, snoring and everything(typical man!)   

Im feeling sick with nerves, dont want to get too excited cos last month was really horrible when it failed.
But I had a reading last year and MYSTIC MAUREEN(bless her) said that i would be pregnant in September with some kind of injection looking thing that she couldnt describe (and we didnt know about IUI then!) so you never know?

Have now got 5 days off, so will be on here loads.
God Bless
Speak to you all later.
Natalie x

Natasha, are you with me today sweetie?


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Natalie

Fingers crossed for you hun

(hope dh isn't too exhausted this time!!!)

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Good luck Natalie, fingers crossed this is your month


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

JU - Lovely to "see" you. Glad your ok.  

Natalie - Good luck today hun.  

VB - Hope your ok hun?

Flower - Hello my lovely. Hope your ok?

I'm really rough today. My stomach cramps turned into absolute agony last night. Was close to going to hosp. they were that bad. Got DH checking NHS Direct about OHSS. If I said empty bladder feeling, would you know what I mean? Like if you drink from a plastic bottle and the sides suck in, thats how I feel. Only I had a really bad tummy as well, and I ache....ahem...down there. Eventually managed to get some sleep, and thought it had gone. Don't feel as bad but def not right. Going to see how I feel later and maybe go to the Dr's.
Sorry its a "me" post!

Hope everyone I've missed is ok.

Lots of love
xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey ladies

I'm really hurt...someone's burst all my bubbles & I've got -42 (I had +21 yesterday)...I've not even burst anyone elses....what've I done wrong   

ok...I got it....if you have minus number then blow bubbles to someone else who has minus numbers & you get given 2 bubbles for good deed, blow to someone with +bubbles & you'll get 1 bubble....once you're back into +bubbles yourself you don't get anymore "freebies" for blowing bubbles to others....does that make sense  I brought my minus number down by spreading the bubble love to others but also got blown some to me....

It really has gone


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Natasha i replied to you on the prenatal board, i noticed you had -69 bubbles which is terrible, so I blew you some to get you upto where you are now. I'd have done more but my computer is slow!  i'll do some more    xxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ooo Flower 
Thanks for the  hun...blowing you some back  ...think there's a phantom bubble burster out there as some ladies were on -1300 !!!


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Natasha 

The phantom bubble popper is horrible    I've blown you some bubbles too   

Niki x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hello mate 
Thanks for the ...blowing some back 

Hope you're doing ok & not suffering from morning sickness 

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Have blown some bubbles your way too!  

Meanie ole bubble bursters should go away 

xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Why would anyone want to burst someones bubbles!


xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

to you all lovely ladies for blowing me some


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Its horrible being able to burst  

big bubbles to all my clomid buddies


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I've just read on the ask a nurse board about herbal teas, just a warning to avoid any that contain HIBISCUS.  I've been having twinnings rasperry and elderflower thinking I was doing good by avoiding caffeine, but it appears it can stop implantation!  I've just been through my drawers in work and chucked them out.  The peppermint and teast like ginger and lemor or spiced apple don't have them in.  Apparently the red ones are the culprits.  

I've been drinking pineapple in work and only had one of them during the 2ww that I can think of thank goodness. xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just reading on Pre-natal care about Wheatgrass - in tablet or fresh form - being able to lower FSH levels. Might be useful for some of us PCOS girls.

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

How are you all this morning...hoping it  where you are after the miserable  yesterday !

I'm sitting here at my desk wishing the document I've got by my side would type itself  Spose I'd better get on & do it at some point today 
Got tomorrow off work as we're going to a wedding in Plymouth...there's about 14 of us driving down so a lovely early start for a long journey  Hoping the weather stays good otherwise I'm gonna be a little chilly in my dress ! At least we've got another posh hotel to stay in...but so many weddings to go to is costing a fortune !!  Looking forward to it but I've decided not to drink at all as I know if I even have one glass of champers that it'll be too much temptation to indulge in more...and I really wanna be good in this months 

Kerry...how are you feeling today...hope you're not still feeling poorly ? 

Flower...I was on the thread about teas/coffees & never knew about hibiscus so am nolonger going to drink my Rose Hip tea...and I love it  Will stick to my organic peppermint (great for easing bloating anyway) & my calming camomile, honey & vanilla !

Pootle, VB, Dre, Joanne, Ju, Mrs R, Erika...how are you ladies all doing  Where is everyone  

Noodles, Safarigirl, whenwillI...hoping you ladies are feeling fine & here's hoping we all join you soon 

Has anyone heard from Sooze...I read her last post where she was really down but not "seen" her on the boards for ages now...really hope she's ok 

Anyway, best get on with the dreaded document 

Take care sweetpeas 
  

Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

A bit of fun girls, to brighten up and take our minds off the dreaded 2ww

http://www.magnum7sins.com/theSun/ddate.html

I got Enrique


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Pierce bloody Brosnan! Not what I'd call my ideal date!! Good fun though!
  

xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I got Enrique too


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Yewwww...I got Pierce Brosnan too...as long as he drove his aston martin I spose ! Not really my type (if you've seen the photos of "G" in my gallery you'll know what I mean !)


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

What you can also do is select WOMAN and answer the description/personality types that fit you, it will give you what female celeb u are like!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Oh no thats really messed me up!!!!!!
I got Racheal stevens and i deal with her at work quite a lot, now every time i see her im gonna think of champas and oysters in a log cabin on a rug!!!
What are you doing to me?  

Natasha,
you and G look lovely together.
Id put some pictures on but i havnt got a clue ?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Roseanne bloody Barr!! I am not impressed!!!

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm rachel stevens too! 

i wish


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Rachel Stevens...yeah right (in gareths dreams  ) ...but they didn't give the option for blond hair


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Or Blue eyes!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

yeah cheated there i guess no blue eyes or blonde hair so had to choose light brown hair and greeny eyes or whatever it was, closest thing! lol


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Les Dennis!!!!!!      

Not my ideal date at all!
yuk - now i feel sick


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats worse than Pierce Brosnan, Deb!!!

xx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

Minxy said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> How are you all this morning...hoping it  where you are after the miserable  yesterday !
> 
> ...


I have been worried about Susie as well - hope she is ok.
Veronica


----------



## noodles (Sep 4, 2004)

hi - i did it and i got enrique and julia roberts!

minxy - i am fine and cant wait till you lot join me over on the 'other' board!  to be honest as hard as i've tried to get on it, now i'm there its nowhere near as much fun as clomid girls!!!!

noodles


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

me too about Susie, hope your ok hunny  

anyone heard from Samfree too after her terrible experience with the hpt?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Noodles - Nice to "see" you hun. How are you? How is your pregnancy going?

Hope Susie and Samfree are both ok
xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

just popping by to say im here but am in france visiting my parents! 

Am waiting for af is arrive due tomorrow but no usual symptoms yet so hope its not gonna bugger me about so i can start my clomid!!! 

Hope everyone else is ok
Will be back later for personals

love and luck to all
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Bloody hell I just typed a really long post and then lost it,  grrrrr      

Anyway I will start again.  Sorry I havent been around for a while I was pretty upset after my BFN on Monday  .  Im feeling much better now though and in fact im looking forward to a month off without any drugs, side effects, OPK's, BMS and the dreaded 2WW.  My next appointment with Consultant is on the 6th September.  Hopefully she is going to give me some different ovulation induction drugs without IUI (cant really afford IUI until next year at least).

Olive - Hope you are having a fab time in France, and you start clomid as planned.  How is the weather.
Kerry B - Im Roseanne Bloody Barr too!  Im not impressed as I have blond hair and blue eyes  
Noodles - How is the pregnancy going?  How far along are you now?
Pootle, VB, Dre, Ju, Erika, Mrs R and anyone else I may have missed how are you all.

I have to go now my boss has just walked in and I want to have a  WORD with him about my £140!!!!!

Jo
x


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Jo

I understand what you mean about looking forward to the time off - I hope you enjoy it and a BFP is soon around the corner!

xx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Ive just noticed somebody has been bursting my bubbles, I had 36 yesterday and now I only have 11


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Jo

I had the same thing today! I had 40 and that went down to 11!!!  Meanie bubble bursters.  Will blow some your way now

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Pootle and Jo

 to you both. 

Jo - I hope you gave the boss hell. Sounds like they deserve it.  people!

TTFN
Deb


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Jo - Hope you got sorted with your boss. Let us know.  AF came today so bit under the weather. But taken the girls advice and treating myself tonight! Hope you ok. Just blown you a  !

Olive - Hope you have a lovely time in France, lots of lovely cheese and wine! MMmm.. my goodness all I seemed to have talked about today is food! 

Hi Debby & Pootle, hope your ok. And hi to all the other wonderful Clomid girls.

xx


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi girls

Thansk very much for wondering if i am ok after last weeks fale + nightmare.

I feel fine and have cleared my head and are looking to the future.
We went to the hospital today, my gynae thinks i ov'd around CD22/23 which would mean i am 4 days late, i think i finally ov'd CD26 which means af is due tomorrow.

She thinks my body has got used to the Clomid and is upping the dose to 100mg, and has given me a precription for Provera if AF hasn't shown by Tuesday, re-tested today by the way BFN (not suprised)

She wants DH to do another SA, but through a private clinic where they will analyse it better at a cost of £85, which isnt too bad.

So once he has had his blood test re-done then will get his sample done.

She said that this will be the decider whether its IVF or not.

So lots going on really.

Thansk for worrying about me.

Samxx


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

My boss just said "im looking into it".  I dont think he would be so laid back about it if he was bloody overdrawn and had the bank ringing him every day asking when they can have some money.  Im so  .  He is a k**b head.  Going to see two agency's tomorrow to see if they can get me some temp work until I get something permenant, i just have to get out of this sh** job.    I dont finish until 8pm tonight my DS is stuck in his nans until i pick him up at 8.30 as DH has to work nights.  DS usually goes to bed at 7.30 so its not fair on him.

Why are houses so expensive these days, if it wasnt for our mortgage I could afford to give up work!!!!!


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Jo

Whilst I am on the hunt for the bubble burster do you want me to come around and lay some smack down on your boss!!


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

pootle I think he could do with a


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah Joanne-hope you sort your job out soon hunny,glad to see your back  

Sam-glad to see you back too!!!!Best of luck with your next cycle.

Well I hate to be the one to tell you ladies but I read on another thread that if you give someone a bubble you take one off your own so that might explain your bubbles bursting-its self inflicted 

Kelly x

pootle-dododdooooooooooooooo ooooooo


----------



## nickjoanneowen (Apr 27, 2005)

Thats stupid - I just gave everybody on page 8 25 bubbles each.  No wonder I havent got any left


----------



## Pootle (Aug 22, 2005)

Tony has over 9000 apparently!!

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Evening 

Only popping in quickly as I've got soooo much to do. Gotta leave at 8 tomorrow morning to drive down to Plymouth for wedding in the afternoon...DP's shirt to iron (thank god everything else is drycleaned !!), feet to cheesgrate  nails to paint (DP gone to golf driving range so he no good to ask !!) & bags to pack. We went to pub for curry night so at least I didn't have to cook tonight 

Anyway, hope you all have a fabulous next few days & hope there's some good news to read when I get back  

Blowing you all some  ...by the way just blown loads & not lost any off mine...you only lose them off yours if you're in minus bubbles so the minus number goes down until you start getting positive (just re-read that & not sure it makes any sense at all !!  ...but basically you don't lose any for spreading bubble love  
Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

phew!!! i was just giving out lots of   esp joanne as some meanie has burst them and then read i could be losing mine!!  Natasha's explanation is good though that you only lose them if you are in a - situation!    

sorry no personals, off work next week so got millions of things to do!! on knicker watch, AF due today/tomorrow or testing sunday.  today is CD31, 15 days after my +opk.

Good luck girls xxxxxx


----------



## VB (Dec 21, 2004)

I got George Clooney!!  Not complaining!!!!   

I couldn't do myself as they didn't have the option for blue eyes and blonde hair!!!  Is that to rule out bimbos??!! 

I can't get my head round this bubbles thing!!  

Veronica


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya clomid chicks

just wanted to wish you a fab BH weekend   I'm off work next week so won't be around as much as usual but will let you know about how my 2ww ends up.  good luck to those testing and happy   to those currently trying!

love and babydust


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Flowerpot


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Hi everyone

Just been and picked up my provera prescription from the hospital

My gynae said to start taking it on Tuesday if AF hasn't shown, currently on CD40 with no sign of AF did another HPT and BFN

Shoul i wait till mtuesday, or do you think it would be ok to start taking it today.

I can't wait another 3 days really.

What do you think??

sam


----------



## samfree (Mar 20, 2005)

Oh and one other thing how do i get more bubbles and whats with the burst button

I couldn't follow that huge post on technical.

Anyone got any easy answers to my bubble q's!!!

thanks girls

sam


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Sam, One of the girls wrote about the bubbles thing earlier on today, not sure which post it was though.  Sorry i can't help you with your other question.

Just pooped on to say I'm off Clomid after my appointment tonight. Just Metformin. Hope you don't mind if I still hang round, still need my ff's! Looking forward to a bit of normality and some time out from the constant TTC quest!

Love you all, have a fab weekend
xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry

Of course we dont mind you hanging around. I need a chocolate buddy anyway    And lets hope your time off helps.

Have a fab weekend
Catch you later
Love Sal


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

New home this way!! Happy chatting 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=35739.new#new


----------

